# What is this tool?



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

It was in the toolkit that came with the Yamaha WR250R




















Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Honda used to provid something like that to hold the tops of their valve adjusters. In those days thet were square topped, not like the Brute's screwdriver slotted heads. That however looks a bit more HD then it needs to be for that.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

One side says 8 and one side says 9 but I cant tell a difference. They appear identical. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

It looks like a stamped 8 and 9 mm wrench,cheaper to make.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Phree,
Think thats a spoke wrench for tightening the wheel spokes.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

^ yes looks like a spoke wrench to me.......you know you are a brute rider if.........you don't know what a spoke wrench looks like lol.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Naa its just a stamped 8 & 9mm open end wrench.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Does look like a spoke wrench but seems kinda big for spokes, idk.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

for those who said spoke wrench u b right. ding ding. that's what it turned out to be.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> for those who said spoke wrench u b right. ding ding. that's what it turned out to be.


So the kit came from a motorcycle? Now it makes sence...Dah..


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

What'd we win? lol


----------

